# Kampflamm's (rainy) TOUR OF NORTHERN GERMANY (SCHWERIN / LÜBECK / LÜNEBURG / WISMAR)



## Andre_idol (Aug 6, 2008)

Schwerin looks indeed beautiful :drool:


----------



## mphillips (Nov 14, 2002)

I used to live in Schwerin once upon a time. I love that city.


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

*LÜNEBURG*





























*SCHWERIN*


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

*SCHWERIN*


----------



## Zanovijetalo (Jan 4, 2007)

Have to admit I've never heard of Lueneburg before; the place looks almost too beautiful.


----------



## Johnor (Jan 8, 2008)

Here is my favourite house in Luneburg: House of Commerce and Industry

http://www.bing.com/maps/?v=2&cp=sw...vl=2&sty=b&eo=1&where1=Lunenburg, NI, Germany

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/1/1b/2010-06-05-lueneburg-by-RalfR-01.jpg


----------



## JPBrazil (Mar 12, 2007)

Those small german cities are wonderful.

This pick reminded me of Belgian/Dutch cities:

http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4146/4953813596_446b4271b5_o.jpg


----------



## Dr.Seltsam (May 28, 2008)

Hanseatic style, baby!


----------



## AnOldBlackMarble (Aug 23, 2010)

wrong thread:bash:


----------



## Skrapebook (May 7, 2010)

Johnor said:


> Here is my favourite house in Luneburg: House of Commerce and Industry
> 
> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/1/1b/2010-06-05-lueneburg-by-RalfR-01.jpg


^^

Wunderschöne Deutsche Gefühl!


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Very nice shots of all these places. Even the smaller lesser-known towns and cities look too perfect.


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

This thread shall not be forgotten!

*LÜNEBURG*




















*LÜBECK*


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

NICE!


----------



## Andre_idol (Aug 6, 2008)

If you have more like those it indeed shall not be forgotten


----------



## london-b (Jul 31, 2004)

I want a Kampflamm in Stoke on Trent edition.


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Already booked the best hotel in Stoke, the Paris of central northwestern England.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Very nice updates Kampflamm


----------



## london-b (Jul 31, 2004)

haha but yes, your pictures are good. Should come to the UK, Bath or something.


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Wouldn't mind visiting Bath, Newcastle or Edinburgh. As soon as you guys adopt der Euro.


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

*SCHWERIN*



















LOL? :crazy:


----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)

the castle is super great 
very nice photos 
very nice city


----------



## london-b (Jul 31, 2004)

Kampflamm said:


> Wouldn't mind visiting Bath, Newcastle or Edinburgh. As soon as you guys adopt der Euro.


Don't go to Newcastle. They talk Geordie which is not English, no matter how much they tell you it is. Go to London, it has a clock thing and a statue of a man on a pole who defeated the filthy French.

No way, the Queen approves of the sterling.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Wow! What a beautiful cities! I heard of Lübeck, but didn't know the rest.
Great pictures as usual.


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

london-b said:


> Don't go to Newcastle. They talk Geordie which is not English, no matter how much they tell you it is. Go to London, it has a clock thing and a statue of a man on a pole who defeated the filthy French.
> 
> No way, the Queen approves of the sterling.


The Queen looks like a guy in that picture.

Much better:


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

*SCHWERIN*


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

*LÜBECK*




















*LÜNEBURG*


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

*SCHWERIN*


----------



## WalkTheWorld (Aug 1, 2007)

I do appreciate Schwerin was your easter egg surprise... but there's something really catchy in your pics from Lübeck. Can't ecplain, it struck me.

Loved your rour,

thanks


----------



## madridhere (Oct 10, 2005)

Each time I find Germany more interesting...thanks for the pictures.


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Sounds great. If some of these pics have perhaps sparked your interest in visiting the region, I have done my job. 



> I do appreciate Schwerin was your easter egg surprise...


It is a nice city. Shame that the weather sucked so much. Glad that you liked Lübeck. You really do notice the war damage in a number of places but at the same time the scale of hanseatic architecture is (almost) second to none.


----------



## Dovry (Dec 25, 2010)

Very nice city. Thanks for posting those amazing photos. Do you have photos from Kiel?


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Nope, didn't make it to Kiel.

*SCHWERIN*


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

*SCHWERIN*


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

*LÜNEBURG*


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

*LÜNEBURG*




















*LÜBECK*


----------



## MetroSilesia (Jan 31, 2009)

Cool Pics! Many years ago i live a few years in the "Wendland", so i know this 4 towns really good. Lübeck is a town with such a lovely romantic northern-german atmosphere, and super beaches in Travemünde and Timmendorfer Strand  . Lüneburg is a nice small town, only 20 minutes away from Hamburg - an absolutely wonderful town to live in. I can remember, i was 16 years, get my first 125ccm motocylce, take my girlfriend, and ride with her to Schwerin with the awesome castle and to Wismar, "take a bath in the baltic-sea"  And all only 1 - 1,5 hours away, in germany in the end of the 90s - it was freedom, it was great!


----------



## freemail (Mar 4, 2011)

Lastly I'll have to agree here it's very nice. :happy:


----------



## Coihaique (Feb 22, 2011)

Never been to Lüneburg. But of the 3 other cities I definitely liked Schwerin the most. The city was perfect for my taste. I also wonder why you were disappointed with the Gründerzeit areas of Schwerin. I was surprised at all that Schwerin has so much Gründerzeit buildings. When I was in Schwerin I even questioned if the Görlitz Gründerzeit is realy that unique like some Görlitz-fans always say.
Wismar was also nice.
I also was somewhat disappointed by Lübeck. The 2-lane parkways, the ugly McDonald close to the Holstentor is also something I realy dislike. Such things kill the "beautiful"-feeling for me - even if there is one great building like the Holstentor. Later I discovered some very nice areas of Lübeck, with no modern additons - but the first impression of disappointment stayed a little bit - maybe because Lübeck is so famous and I expected more.


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

I just felt like the buildings in Schwerin lacked the details you can find in many places in Görlitz. To me a lot of them looked like Ruhrpott-Gründerzeitbuildings. Some lack of ornaments, not in the best state.


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

This thread may not die!

*LÜNEBURG*


Lüneburg


Lüneburg Rathaus/City Hall 


Lüneburg


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

And for your viewing pleasure, the complete album as well:

*Northern Germany*

82 pics and counting...


----------



## bobsunbobsun (Apr 27, 2011)

Amazing pictures! :banana: Especially Lueneburg is an astonishing place! Keep up the good work! :nocrook:


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Thanks. Gonna try to find some more pics of Schwerin...


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

*SCHWERIN*


Staatliches Museum Schwerin


Dom in Schwerin


Schwerin Staatskanzlei


----------

